# A year late introduction



## Jason M Wagner (May 7, 2015)

I've had an account on here for a year and I'm just now getting around to the newbie intro. 

I'm Jason M Wagner, or Wags. I'm an audio engineer employed at The Dallas City Performance Hall in Dallas, TX as their Assistant Technical Director. 

I've been in theatre since high school. I received a BFA in Theatre and a minor in Business Admin. I later earned a AS in Show Production and Touring. 

I love getting into everything. Though audio is my strength, I will do anything from vacuuming to stage management to rigging. I've acting, sang, danced, sound designed, played drums, and drove a WWII Jeep across an outdoor theatre's sand stage. 

I've work under those who know nothing to a Tony Award winning designer. Both are equal educational experiences. 

I hope to one day find myself in a position to be creative yet technical and have time to do anything else I want, like work on my 92 S10 Blazer or go for a mountain bike ride. 

Great to be here, and I love the info you can find on this website and forum.

Wags


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the Booth!

Jason M Wagner said:


> I hope to one day find myself in a position to be creative yet technical and have time to do anything else I want, like work on my 92 S10 Blazer or go for a mountain bike ride.


That sounds wonderful. For too short a time, I owned a 95 Blazer. My favorite vehicle I've ever driven. It was perfect for throwing my Specialized Hardrock Disc 29er in the back to go hit the MTB trails. I miss it.


----------



## Jason M Wagner (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, I need to get my Headshok Cannondale back in service. Needs a new wheel and a tune up.


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 8, 2015)

The Dallas area has some pretty good trails, doesn't it? There is really only one good one here in Fort Wayne. I also miss hitting the trail As my daughter was born just over a year ago, I never made it out last season. Yes, there are seasons here that prevent riding year round.


----------



## Jason M Wagner (May 8, 2015)

There are some great trails here. The seasons comment is great. Yes, I can pretty ride any time here.


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 8, 2015)

I miss Orlando, but only for that reason. I would frequently head to Little Big Econlockhatchee State Park and spend hours on the trail there. Year round!


----------



## Jason M Wagner (May 8, 2015)

I was in Orlando for a bit as well. Never found any trails, but I did ride the 5 miles to school in the middle of the summer! A bit sticky.


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 8, 2015)

I rode roughly 4.5 miles to school the majority of the time. The exceptions were usually in July and August.


----------



## robartsd (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Wags for starting the CB cycling thread.

Here in Sacramento, we have a annual regional promotion of cycling named May Is Bike Month. I cycle commute about 9 miles round trip most days April through September. Occassionally I'll hit a trail for recreational riding.


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2015)

Jason M Wagner said:


> and have time to do anything else I want, like work on my 92 S10 Blazer




GreyWyvern said:


> For too short a time, I owned a 95 Blazer. My favorite vehicle I've ever driven. It was perfect for throwing my Specialized Hardrock Disc 29er in the back to go hit the MTB trails. I miss it.



We had a 1992 4 door blazer (black with gray stripes). That was the best car we ever owned. We sold it when the kid came along because there wasn't enough room for all the kid's gear AND the golden retriever. I loved the turning radius on that thing. I think I saw it about 6 months ago. Different plates, but there was a familiar looking dent. I miss my old Blazer.


----------



## robartsd (May 15, 2015)

I'm sure the Specialized Hardrock has a better turning radius than the Blazer.


----------



## Dionysus (May 15, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> We had a 1992 4 door blazer (black with gray stripes). That was the best car we ever owned. We sold it when the kid came along because there wasn't enough room for all the kid's gear AND the golden retriever. I loved the turning radius on that thing. I think I saw it about 6 months ago. Different plates, but there was a familiar looking dent. I miss my old Blazer.



We had a '92 blazer, and later a '95 blazer (right before they redesigned it). Miss that thing, best 'car' I've ever had. I currently have the 'replacement', the Equinox, but it is not nearly as good, or as reliable. But it is much better on gas lol. Still miss the blazer.

I really need to find someone to help me get my '81 Suzuki GS550T back on the road though... Love that bike.

Oh and welcome to CB!!


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 15, 2015)

robartsd said:


> I'm sure the Specialized Hardrock has a better turning radius than the Blazer.


Yes, especially when when an unseen vine hanging into the trail catches the brake cable just inside of the brake handle. Flipped me around sideways so hard I flew backwards through the air about 10' before landing on my back, knocking the wind out of me. Once I was able to breath two minutes later, I got up and surveyed the damage. The mangled cable was the only bike damage and I somehow managed to escape with not even a scratch! I cleared the vine, carefully checked my bike over, and tested it. All seemed okay, so I finished the last 30 minutes of the 45 minute ride. It was about 7:30 in the morning when it happened. I went on to work, but could barely move by 10:30. Called around to find a chiropractor that could see me that afternoon. My body twisted around so hard that my pelvis was twisted to the point that there was a visible size difference between the left and right sides in the x-ray because one side was closer. Almost three years later, it still gets slightly out of alignment sometimes.

The point where the accident happened was about 15' past a moderate turn at the bottom of a hill. After riding through in later rides, I figured I was going about 12MPH when it happened. I was glad it happened there, because other places, I could have been going over 20.


----------



## Jason M Wagner (May 15, 2015)

I've had my Blazer since 2001 and I've done just about everything to it. It is my third educational "degree". Even paid a lot of money for it!! Not the Blazer. It was cheap, but learning to work on cars while breaking the one you're working on can get expensive. I've probably spent way more than I ever should have, but I learned. Love that thing. A new throttle body base is in its future!

I just took in my old Cannondale Headshok in for a checkup. It's going to get some band aids put on it, but it's time to start looking for a new one.


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2015)

Dionysus said:


> We had a '92 blazer, and later a '95 blazer (right before they redesigned it). Miss that thing, best 'car' I've ever had. I currently have the 'replacement', the Equinox, but it is not nearly as good, or as reliable.



Ha! I have an Equinox now too (2010). I got it as a certified pre-owned with a warranty. It's been constantly in the shop with over $4,000 in repairs in a year and a half (fortunately all free so far)... I miss my old blazer.


----------



## Jason M Wagner (May 17, 2015)

@gafftaper Sucks for the Equinox. I won't tell you what I've spent in the past 15 years!! Ha.


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> Ha! I have an Equinox now too (2010). I got it as a certified pre-owned with a warranty. It's been constantly in the shop with over $4,000 in repairs in a year and a half (fortunately all free so far)... I miss my old blazer.


Ouch! Mine is a 2009, and I haven't had THAT much issue. However the controls for my drivers door window and the power locks for the same door aren't working. Surely the wire harness going into the door, and the rear wiper has stopped working (not bad for a 6 year old car). Oh and the shocks for the tailgate need to be replaced, its smacked me in the head a few times recently.
Did not get effected by any of the Equinox recalls thankfully. Including the fuel ascend-er recall.

Lots of people have told me to get a car... My speakers are hard enough to get into my Equinox meanwhile a car! Plus the practical TONNE of tools I carry.


----------

